# Traynor DG10/DG15 for a beginner?



## ironhorse777 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, I will be moving to Kingston in a few weeks. I am a beginner and I am planning to get an amp which I will be mostly using in my apartment and at my guitar teacher's place for lessons. I have short listed several amps and they are, Roland Micro Cube, Fender Mustang I, Traynor DG 15 and Yamaha THR 10. I am planning to get MIM strat and I listen to mainly Classic rock and blues rock. Can someone recommend which amp should I go for?


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Iheard that the Roland Micro Cube delivers alot more than you would expect. Its small and ballsy. Sit down with that at any music store, they would be more than happy to sell it to you.


----------



## ironhorse777 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks. Roland Micro cube along with Yamaha THR 10 are my first choice as they have good reviews.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You should not have to take an amp to your lesson. Reputable teachers will be equipped.

The Traynor is good. I have a DG30, among others, for my students to use, and I gave the smaller DG15 to a friend for his shop. Good amps.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ironhorse777 (Jun 10, 2014)

Mooh said:


> You should not have to take an amp to your lesson. Reputable teachers will be equipped.
> 
> The Traynor is good. I have a DG30, among others, for my students to use, and I gave the smaller DG15 to a friend for his shop. Good amps.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Thanks Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A small cab and a Traynor Quarterhorse is a good option too. I keep a Quarterhorse on my desk, though it's plugged into a 2 x 10 with Tonkers at the moment. A 1 x 10 with this amp is easy to carry and won't bust the budget too much.

Edit: And the Quarterhorse has a headphone jack too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

